# Cooler tie downs



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You should move this to the commercial section. I have used Kennedy products for years without any issues, good stuff.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wish I had seen this before I ordered the Birdsall one. It came with the eye bolt but was like $32. The eye bolt dont cost that much more. I believe it is exactly the same size as well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have those on my deck to tie down my Yeti. When I am not using it there's a small flat plate left on the deck. All stainless steel
When I ordered them I talked to Tom Kennedy, the owner, and he was very helpful. My order came with the straps with stainless buckels, the eye bolts and floor plates. I have had them for more than a year and have had my boat in saltwater 4-5 times and they still look new


----------

